# Payment?



## biglydogg (Jul 3, 2016)

Just started flex about a week ago in Brooklyn. I know pay day is Wednesday, but when does it show up in my bank account. I have Chase.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

I can't say anything about Chase, but for me a small Federal Credit Union, it show up on my bank account the next day (Thursday).


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

Tonight at midnight for most of us. You can get it on Wednesday If you open an American express online account


----------



## MacDriver (May 6, 2016)

With my local credit union, I see it there the next day Thursday morning.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Thursday morning


----------

